# Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06



## guifri (8. September 2006)

Moin,

nach den Anschlägen in dre Türkei haben wir uns entschlossen usneren Familienurlaub nach Fuerteventura zu verlegen, so dass ich jetzt doch drüber nachdenken muss, ein wenig Angelzeug mitzunehmen...|kopfkrat 

Unsre Hotel ist in Costa Calma...Hat da schon mal jemand in der Umgebung vom Ufer aus geangelt? Wenn ja, wie und wo ist das möglich?

Muss man sich den spanischen Angelschein besorgen oder wird nicht kontrolliert? Ich habe 2001 schon mal im Hafen von Morro Jable geangelt, da haben mich die Polizisten lediglich gebeten aus meinen Angelplatz zu verlegen, weil ich an einer geseperrten Stelle geangelt habe.

Aber einen Schein wollte niemand sehen.

Gibt es noch Boote, die von Morro Jable zum Hochseeangeln raus fahren?


----------



## boddich (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

hallo,

das Big-Game Angelzentrum liegt in Puerto rico, die Ausfahrten kannst du in jedem Hotel buchen, ich bin 2003 mit der Albacore gefahren, du wirst in Costa Calma abgeholt, hab dann für 4 Std.Grundfischen und 3 Std. Schleppen 60 Euro bezahlt.

mfg

Boddich


----------



## deger (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Costa Calma, schön da, aber Angeln vom Strand ist nicht wirklich möglich. Geht sehr flach rein! Puerto Rico ist auf Gran Canaria, wenn ich nicht irre. Auf Fuerteventura sind einige Boote in Jandia. Ca. 15 km von Costa Calma.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Also ich habe auf Fuerte den Meeräschen vom Strand aus nachgestellt. Wirf mal ein Brötchen rein und Du kannst ein tolles Schauspiel erleben (jedenfalls war das vor einigen Jahren der Fall). Die Meeräschen sind aber trotzdem nicht leicht zu überlisten, aber wenn man sie an den Haken bekommt bieten sie einen tollen Drill am leichten Gerät.


----------



## guifri (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

@sailfisch

waren die meeräschen direkt inb costa calma?

welche montage nimmt man denn für die scheuen tiere?


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*



guifri schrieb:


> @sailfisch
> 
> waren die meeräschen direkt inb costa calma?
> 
> welche montage nimmt man denn für die scheuen tiere?



Jo, wir waren damals im MonicaBeachClub.

Gefischt wird mit Brotflocke und Wasserkugel. Ist aber sehr nervenaufreibend. 
Es geht auch gröber, dann nimmst Du ein halbes Brötchen und wickelst 4-7 Drillinge rein. Das ist nicht ganz waidgerecht, erhöht aber die Trefferchancen deutlich. (Ich warte auf die Schläge der Moralapostel und Gutmenschen)
Festzuhalten ist, fischen an der Oberfläche mit Brot/ Brötchen.
Wir haben die Meeräschen übrigens am Strand gegrillt, waren sehr lecker.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Von Morro Jable fahren zwei Boote zum Big Game Fishing raus. Habe auch schon ne Tour von dort mitgemacht, aber leider den billigeren Anbieter. Am besten vom Hafen aus buchen ist billiger, und zahle lieber 20 Euro fürs teure Boot, denn er gibt sich mehr Mühe. 

Das war letztes Jahr und ich warte heute noch auf die Fangfotos von dem Bootsbetreiber des billigeren Boot.

Von der Küste lässt sich super aus der Brandung fischen. Lohnt sich aber auch erst nach 22:00Uhr bis in den morgen.

Beste Köder waren gesalzene Hänchenbrust(gestückelt) und natürlich Tintenfisch !!


----------



## guifri (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

@john

hast du die bootsnamen?

der eine bootsbetreiber hieß nicht zufällig günter_?

von dem wirst du evtl. so schnell keine fotos mehr bekommen, weil er angeblich für längere zeit in den bau muss....


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

hehe, der ist schon länger im bau. also schon seit letztem jahr   nein es sind zwei spanier. wie die boote hießen weiß ich leider nicht mehr . aber es fahren zwei raus. eins für um die 70 und eins für um die 90 euronen. nimm bitte das teurere, sonst ärgerst du dich !!!


----------



## Sailfisch (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Ist aber immer noch eine "Billigtour". Für  einen ordentlichen Big Game Trip mußt Du mindestens 350 € hinlegen, es sei denn man teilt sich den Preis mit einem anderen Angler.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

das mag sein, hatte es letztes jahr auch das erste mal probiert, aber blue marlin fangen sie auch sehr eindrucksvoll!!!


----------



## Shark69 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*



guifri schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach den Anschlägen in dre Türkei haben wir uns entschlossen usneren Familienurlaub nach Fuerteventura zu verlegen, so dass ich jetzt doch drüber nachdenken muss, ein wenig Angelzeug mitzunehmen...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 


Hallo,
nein einen Angelschein braucht man nicht. Von Land aus angelt man am besten bei Salinas da fahrt Ihr vorbei wenn Ihr nach Costa Calma fahrt. Bleigewichte von min. 100gr. sind zu empfehlen. Wann gehts denn nach fuerte!!Bin selbst vom 12-17 Okt. dort. Am 14 u. 15. 10 ist das Game fishing Tournament im Puerto Castillo. Einfach mal hinfahren und anschauen. mit ein bischen Glück gibts dann einige GROßE Blue Marlins zu sehen.


----------



## gambo (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Hallo

Hätte zum gleichen Thema mal guste auch ne Frage!
Wie schauts denn dann dort mit Leihangeln und so an Board aus?
Wollte im Winter warscheinlich nach F.V. und es möglichst vermeiden mein Geschir mitzunehmen. Aber bei 90 EU mach ich mir wohl wenig Hoffnung auf ordentliche Ausrüstung|kopfkrat mfg


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

muhaahaa, jetzt schockt euch die 90 € ??? das sind ertra boote für touris gewesen. das heißt das es normal ist das es dort billiger ist wie bei denen die ihre boote ganz klar nicht jeden tag rausbekommen. da ich auf den billigen boot war kann ich nur von der ausrüstung sprechen. der kapitän hatte shimano und daiwa zu bieten.

ich würde mich nicht von den preisen abschrecken lassen das ist normal, weil die reiseveranstalter dahinter stehen.

es werden aber auch dort gute fische gefangen wenn alle klappt.

die angeln waren im preis inbegriffen. diese besagten boote fahren bei den big game "spielen" auch immer mit, wurden auch schon ausgezeichnet was man stolz gezeigt bekam. also können sie ja nicht so schlecht sein.

ach so. vielleicht sagt es ja mehr über den preis, daß die nur ab 4-6 personen rausfahren. jetzt sind sie wieder teuer,oder


----------



## gambo (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

NEEE! Der Preis ist mir eigentlich egal, nur ist es halt nun mal so das diese "touri" Boote( ich nenne die jetzt mal so|supergri) meistens nur schrott haben, weil 1000 mal benutzt und immer noch die selbe mono drauf oder ähnliches. Man hört ja genug davon#d, Mal abgesehen davon gibt es auch teure Boote die wirklich den letzten Dreck verleihen und ihr Geld bei weitem net wert sind.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (8. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

ich kann halt nur über diese boote berichten, da ich die "teueren" nicht kenne und sie mir gerade im urlaub nicht leisten kann. würde mich aber freuen wenn mal darüber berichtet wird !!!


----------



## Shark69 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

Also ich kann euch von den Touri Booten nur abraten. Auf große Fische braucht Ihr euch da keine Hoffnung machen. Behalten dürft Ihr die Fische auch nicht( Spanisches Gesetz).

@ gambo 
Wann im Winter?? ab Dez wird es wieder windiger und das rausfahren schwieriger das macht dann keinen Spaß hab da viel erfahrung mit Fuerte. Beste Zeit ist September und Oktober. wobei momentan kein Fisch (Tune und Marlins) da ist.


----------



## Shark69 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

ein RICHTIGES Big Game Boot kostet ca. 500,- Euros pro Tag dann bist aber auch alleine aufm Boot .Aussedem wird auf dem Profiboot 8-9 Stunden geschlepp. Da gibts kein Grundangeln. Denn der der such zuerst anmeldet darf bei einem Biss auch zuerst an die Angel und 5 Marlins an einem Tag auf einem Boot ist ziemlich unwarscheinlich. Also zahlst auf m touri Boot 90,- € und darfst dann Bonitos fangen wenn welche da sind. Da kannst auch bei uns auf karpfen gehen die sind größer und machen mehr Spaß beim Drill.


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2006)

*AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*

nur mal so in die runde:

ein angelschein wird rechtlich schon benötigt......

gruss

noworkteam

muss jetzt erst mal einkaufen


----------



## Rockfisher (31. Oktober 2021)

Shark69 schrieb:


> *AW: Urlaub Costa Calma/ Fuerteventura Oktober 06*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch. Man braucht eine Lizenz! Sonst kostet es!


----------



## Rockfisher (31. Oktober 2021)

guifri schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach den Anschlägen in dre Türkei haben wir uns entschlossen usneren Familienurlaub nach Fuerteventura zu verlegen, so dass ich jetzt doch drüber nachdenken muss, ein wenig Angelzeug mitzunehmen...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Glück gehabt. Lizenz wird gebraucht.
Ich habe schon gesehen wie Angelgerät eingezogen wurde.



			https://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/agricultura/docs/pesca/videos/LicenciaPesca.mp4
		


Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Flatfischer (1. November 2021)

Nach 15 Jahren einen Thread wieder auszubuddeln; alle Achtung!  

Flatfischer


----------

